# Getting Started!



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello all! We have been wanting to try our hand at Model RR. As I was talking to my bud I find out that he has a few things he picked up at an Auction and he handed me the box and here we go.......


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

We are looking at doing a fairly large layout in the basement. A large square area thats going to be about 8'x8' and a connected table running down another wall thats 3'x7'. So it will be an L with a fat bottom. We have been discussing designing the layout like the Switchyard outside Guernsey, WY. I just love the scenery out there.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mike

You are headed for a lot of fun.

8 X 8 is a lot of area...are you saying your layout will be 8 X 8 plus the
extension...or that it is IN that space.

Reason I ask...unless you have an access in the middle you'd have
quite a reach to get to something in the middle. A basement usually
affords space for a 'round the room' type of layout with controls
in the center so you can reach anyplace on the layout. Crawl under
or lift/drop bridge for access.

You could create that Wyoming yard on a long wall in your basement and
tie it into a long 'main' the trains would pull onto.

Don


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

After doing some more measuring and building today looks like it will be about 9'x9' with a cutout, for ease of access, with an additional 7'x3' run along the wall. The pics show what im working with. So far ive built a 4'x6' table to get us started and to get the bug full on. Im not sure how much more im going to build this weekend but im sure it will grow. 










This picture really shows the area I have to use well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One down...

And the rest is gonna happen.

Mike 

You have all kinds of space to work with. Many of us would
love to have it. You can end up with a huge layout if you're
not careful. 

But you're doing it right. Take it one step at a time. 

Don


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

yea one step at a time are you kidding me. Well got a little more motivated today and got most of the run against the wall done. Ive included an extra area at the end for a turnaround area. Im even thinking of doing a Mountain scene at the end by the furnace and have the train run into and out of the mountain routing the train around the furnace.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm going to start posting this layout on the Layout forum. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=228978#post228978


----------

